
Show HN: Fig, a feedback system for your side projects - Soupy
https://usefig.com
======
adityar
You should consider having a version that does not print the email in the
invocation - it may get picked up and be spammed. one might not want to
publicize the backend email recipient of the support/feedback. Another reason
is that if someone figures out the fig api, they can send emails to arbitrary
recipients thus blacklisting the fig domain.

One thought is that it ought to be a service that works with a hash/UUID and
that value maps to a recipient email on your database. so the only people who
know my email is fig itself. Still - one can in theory spam every fig user by
scraping for fig js. that brings me to some sort of recaptcha, i'm not a robot
support.

Added bonus: backend can route the message via any channel not just email.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Why do you say it's use-case is limited to 'side projects'? Seems it'd be just
as useful for prime time to me...

~~~
Soupy
To be perfectly honest, there's no reason it can't be used on more 'prime
time' real estate, but the primary converting audience thus far has been
smaller web apps (averaging ~10-100 messages a day / surface) and 1-X person
shops. I plan on continuing to target that segment to continue to feel out
what features are needed and desired as it organically continues to grow
(largely from referrals).

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Does that 10-100/day/surface number refer to 'feedback' hits, or webapp/site
usage? I'd think if that's 'feedback' messages it'd indicate a much larger
amount of visibility-inducing traffic using the page the widget's made
available on. And IMO, small orgs (of which I'm a 1x/shop), are & can be
freelancers, or real jobs, that are/can be more than 'side projects'. To me,
saying 'side project(s)' infers a less-than-professional implementation. Maybe
not to everyone, but that's where my mind goes with that term. As a budding
freelancer myself, my jobs are more than 'side projects', but rather 'sporadic
contract employment'. I guess maybe I equate that term with more along the
lines of 'for fun'. -So that's my 2 cents...

